# Black Country saddles, espec the dressage ones



## seabiscuit (10 July 2007)

Any reviews on these? I thought they looked rather promising as you can have them made to measure and with serge panels, which my horses have with their saddle co saddles and are so comfty in them. 

Was thinking of getting a B.C dressage saddle as the saddle co only do one model of dressage saddle - which I cannot ride in! The BC do a single flap close contact dressage saddle which I found very nice to ride in....


----------



## Mellymoo1 (10 July 2007)

Can't review the dressage saddles but I have a Black Country GP which I'm very impressed with.  It's beautifully made and so comfy.  Horsey is happy in in too.


----------



## lillie07 (10 July 2007)

My old boss had a single flap BC dressage saddles with serge panels for a all her dressage horses. They are lovely! Really very comfy and sit beautifully on most horses,. Very smart


----------



## Pidge (10 July 2007)

Very nice to ride in, I have an 18" dressage brown one (single flap) if you're interested as it was Higgins one but doesn't fit Pidge? from memory think its the vinici?


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (10 July 2007)

I loved my Black Country Saddle it is a general purpose one.  Unfortuntely horse changed shape and is now for sale !!


----------



## fruity (10 July 2007)

I've just sold my 3rd B.C saddle as my mare is on loan to a hacking home now due to injury and i thought it best not to send her with a rather posh W.H saddle! I first bought the event one which was so fab i got another one when she outgrew the original one and then i got a W.H as she was showing.Am hopefully getting a new horse soon so i'll probably get a jump saddle of theirs next as i already have a dressage saddle.I can't fault them,it was the only saddle that fitted my welsh D,tried every make going before the black  ones


----------



## igglepiggle (10 July 2007)

I have a BC dressage saddle but its the Eden, so not a single flap. It has fitted my horse REALLY well, as was made to measure, but I personally don't find it as comfortable as the Ideal Jessica that I had before, but it suits my horse so I put up with it.  Haven't got around to changing it in the three years I've had it, so can't be that bad!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 July 2007)

Thanks all- that all sounds very promising!!


----------



## Louby (11 July 2007)

I borrowed my friends BC dressage saddle whilst my Jaguar was being altered and I found it hard.  It may have been that it was too big for me as its an 18 inch, I didnt feel secure (suppose thats my riding lol) and it was hard compared to my own saddle.  If your interested shes selling it as the horse its for is now retired, its brown with a doe seat.  Think its medium width and hasnt had much use.


----------



## Sags_Deer (11 July 2007)

ive just gone from my black country eloquence to a wow, loved my black country had serge panel, just did not fit my boy anymore, in fact just sold it so im very pleased and can buy gp flaps now.


----------



## Gamebird (11 July 2007)

Sorry no help with the dressage but have a monoflap XC saddle which I bought in a sale from a saddlers who do not usally stock Black Country. LOVE the saddle, it can't help but put you in the right position jumping.  Has fitted 5-6 different horses fairly well so far. Use it BSJA comfortably as well which cannot be said for a lot of XC saddles. Also found the company excellent to deal with - they made me a short girth in 25" when I was using the saddle for two horses which needed a 24" and 26" girth respectively.
When I win the lottery will deffo go to them for a full set of new saddles!


----------



## seabiscuit (13 July 2007)

Thank you for mentioning that because I have seen the XC monoflap saddle- love the look at it and was very interested in buying it at some point!! But its good to know that it is so comftable- so many saddles look good but you cant ride in them!


----------

